# Lat Spread



## PillarofBalance

Let's Talk Lat Spread​
Who's got the biggest barn door on this block? How'd you build it? Post a pic if you're gonna brag!!!!

For my back (as a powerlifter) I mainly do deadlifts, barbell rows, wide grip chins, straight arm push downs. Never more than 10 reps on the compounds and usually more like 7. 

This pic is today - no pump. Weighing 238 at 5'11"


----------



## PillarofBalance

Btw notice the bruising in my upper triceps from last Fridays shirted bench session lol


----------



## AndroSport

Nice shorts i have the same ones... 

Your tattoo is like Admin's avi kinda lol

I am still under construction


----------



## LeanHerm




----------



## LeanHerm

Shitty pic .lol.I'm kinda big. Nada special.


----------



## PillarofBalance

BigHerm said:


> Shitty pic .lol.I'm kinda big. Nada special.



lol I'm kinda big??? 

Download a camera app that has a timer on it. Prop up the phone and pose. I'm a powerlifter and I know how to pose better? C'mon son!


----------



## LeanHerm

I'm not a powerlifter or a body builder. Lol. That's my excuse.


----------



## 69nites

I can't pose for shit and I still am not down to a respectable weight. Looking good tho pob.


----------



## AndroSport

Herm since u can't do the back spread can u do the vagina spread for us?


----------



## Milo

I'll post one up when I can!


----------



## Jada

AndroSport said:


> Herm since u can't do the back spread can u do the vagina spread for us?



Lmfao) )


----------



## Jada

Pob  nice back in a non homo way  herm ur fkin huge bro! Damn boy!


----------



## gfunky

What is a lat spread anyways?


----------



## PillarofBalance

gfunky said:


> What is a lat spread anyways?



I was hoping you'd post.  Lat spread is just what its called, but the part I love about powerlifting is the slight differences in back development. You have kick ass spinal erectors and thick traps.


----------



## gfunky

Thanks POB!  Yeah i agree powerlifting builds a massive thickness.  When i turn to my side my spinal erectors come out further than the rest.  No matter what anyone says deads and bo rows build a good back.


----------



## NbleSavage

x2 for this thread! Will upload a back pic, try to work the timer for a posed lat spread.

More on the favorite lat exercises!! I for one love pull-overs for lats. Wide-grip chins are g2g also. 

- Savage


----------



## NbleSavage

Back pic, can't ditch the bloody phone to do a full lat spread...


----------



## Rip




----------



## Rip

This is 12 years ago, before I used anything other than supplements I bought over the counter.http://flic.kr/p/dcmpmv


----------



## Rip

I'm doing twice as much weight now than I was in that pic, and I'm doing it with good form. 
Strict seated rows 225x8, 210x10, and 200x12
Bent rows 225 for 3 sets of 12
Wide pull-downs 180x8, 170x10, and 160x12
Same for close grip. 
pull-ups 3 sets of 12


----------



## Live2Train

Here's a few, nothing special, but I'm working on it.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Nice Live2!!! You're blessed with that paper thin skin too ya lucky bastard!  Veins everywhere!


----------



## Live2Train

Thanks bro, you're not looking to damn shabby yourself my man.  Keep up the good work.  I'll post another pic in this thread later on into my cycle.  Next time I'll be sure to have a good pump going too.


----------



## NbleSavage

Nice ink too, L2T. Looking jacked in those pics. Keep up the good work!


----------



## JOMO

I can't hit this pose for shit, but here are some pics.


----------



## LeanHerm

Nice ass!!! I'd do you.


----------



## Hollywood72

Yes I got fat. That was a month ago. Looking better now and give me 6 more weeks


----------



## JOMO

BigHerm said:


> Nice ass!!! I'd do you.



That means alot to me Herm, thank you..Lol!


----------



## FreeBirdSam

hollywood that aint fat bro.    just some pudge.    I know my diet is right when I'm able to keep that amount of fat on me


----------



## 63Vette

JOMO said:


> That means alot to me Herm, thank you..Lol!




Don't be so flattered JOMO, Herm is a man whore, he'll do anything..... 

LOL.... give me a couple days to grow some lats and maybe I will put my tiny spread up for you big hairy fuckers.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## 63Vette

Live2Train said:


> Here's a few, nothing special, but I'm working on it.



LivetoTrain is full on beast mode. Looking damn good brother. The peak on your bi's is insane.

Outstanding work brother - keep growing!
Vette


----------



## SAD

I don't have an actual lat spread pic and I'm too tired and hot right now to take one, so here's an old ass pic of my back, relaxed.  This was about 15 months ago.  I've since added about 20 pounds and significant thickness and width to my back.


----------



## JOMO

Well is a good thing you dont have an updated one SAD cause from the looks of you relaxing, we would be put to shame. Big Bastard you!


----------



## 63Vette

I cropped out my ass so POB wouldn't get jealous.....




I'm just a little 205# pretty boy.... you big ugly power lifters scare me.... be gentle with me.... 





Respect,
Vette


----------



## JOMO

63Vette said:


> I cropped out my ass so POB wouldn't get jealous.....
> 
> View attachment 498
> 
> 
> I'm just a little 205# pretty boy.... you big ugly power lifters scare me.... be gentle with me....
> 
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



Not bad brother! We are the same weight....but not for long!!


----------



## 63Vette

JOMO said:


> Not bad brother! We are the same weight....but not for long!!



LOL I hear you brother. I am about as heavy as I get right now at 205... I will be about 190 at the beach this summer. I stopped bulking a good while back. I was 245 for a very long time and then when I decided to get small I lost all the way down to 170. I lost a shitload of fat and muscle both. I finished off my recomp at about 180 and have been lean bulking since. I am starting a tren run so the long process of leaning out and getting hard is underway.... 

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Hollywood72

Looking good vette!


----------



## FreeBirdSam

63Vette said:


> I cropped out my ass so POB wouldn't get jealous.....
> 
> View attachment 498
> 
> 
> I'm just a little 205# pretty boy.... you big ugly power lifters scare me.... be gentle with me....
> 
> View attachment 499
> 
> 
> 
> Respect,
> Vette





The inside of that house looks just like my parent's house..      DAD?   is that you??


----------



## Hollywood72

samcooke said:


> hollywood that aint fat bro.    just some pudge.    I know my diet is right when I'm able to keep that amount of fat on me



Thanks bro. I need to tighten up a bit.


----------



## Live2Train

63Vette said:


> LivetoTrain is full on beast mode. Looking damn good brother. The peak on your bi's is insane.
> 
> Outstanding work brother - keep growing!
> Vette



Thanks a lot bro!  I've lost quite a bit since those pics.  I quit taking AAS and didn't go to the gym for months.  Then I got the flu really bad and didn't eat much for 9 days and felt horrible.  I'm down to 201 from 217.  It sucks, but I guess I will see where I can get now that I'm back into the swing of things.  I might never do AAS again though.  Many reasons.


----------



## Cashout

Live2Train said:


> Thanks a lot bro!  I've lost quite a bit since those pics.  I quit taking AAS and didn't go to the gym for months.  Then I got the flu really bad and didn't eat much for 9 days and felt horrible.  I'm down to 201 from 217.  It sucks, but I guess I will see where I can get now that I'm back into the swing of things.  I might never do AAS again though.  Many reasons.



Live I commend you on your contemplation to forgo AAS. When making that decision, we all have to make sure our respective choice matches our goals. If you are able to achieve your goals without AAS, then there is no need to do them.

That stated, get back to diet & training! You've got to much going now to let it slide....


----------



## Cashout

Just to add to the collection, here is the Cashout Rear Lat Spread...


----------



## PillarofBalance

Cashout said:


> Just to add to the collection, here is the Cashout Rear Lat Spread...


----------



## Jada

Cashout said:


> Just to add to the collection, here is the Cashout Rear Lat Spread...



damn!!!!!! great job!


----------



## Big Worm

Cashout said:


> Just to add to the collection, here is the Cashout Rear Lat Spread...




Parties over guys....time to go home.


----------



## Cashout

C'mon guys! I show up and everyone leaves? It's not like I have bad breath or something like that...

I swear ya'll are trying to give me a complex.



Big Worm said:


> Parties over guys....time to go home.


----------



## SAD

Cashout said:


> Just to add to the collection, here is the Cashout Rear Lat Spread...



You're all natty in this pic?


----------



## Cashout

I don't use the term "natural" 

I use the term "drug free" because I did 5 cycles from 1988 - 1993 when I was competing. I know that is spliting hairs but I don't want anyone to think I never did AAS. That would be misleading.

To answer the question, yes that pic was taken yesterday afternoon before my training session - 100%. Stopped TRT 1 year 51 days ago.


----------



## DF

That is one very impressive lat spread Cashout! Damn!


----------



## Cashout

Dfeaton said:


> That is one very impressive lat spread Cashout! Damn!



Thank you man. Over the years, it has not been one of my particularly favorite body parts to train. I've always struggle with it as a weaker point.


----------



## PFM

Excellent Cash! I am inspired.


----------



## AndroSport

Dfeaton said:


> That is one very impressive lat spread Cashout! Damn!



^^^ AGREED, very impressive, Sir!

My question is: where is the "labia spread" thread? I thought that's what this was... not that i haven't enjoyed it. 

Need to find someone to take my pic so I can participate...


----------



## PFM

Cashout said:


> Thank you man. Over the years, it has not been one of my particularly favorite body parts to train. I've always struggle with it as a weaker point.



How about a Cashout Back Training Thread. Your early routine followed by the evolution of your approach and methods.


----------



## Cashout

PFM said:


> How about a Cashout Back Training Thread. Your early routine followed by the evolution of your approach and methods.



Okay PFM - that should be good for some interesting discussion and I am board just sitting here waiting on for the dealership to drop my car back off.

I'll get it going.


----------



## LeanHerm

Yeah cash you make me look like a Girl Scout. Though you were bodybuilding when I didn't even have ball hair yet. Lol.  Very impressive cash.


----------



## SystM

I throw my self in the mix

Cashout. You are fucking WIDE lol


----------



## Georgia

No Manny, you are wide sir


----------



## SystM

Georgia said:


> No Manny, you are wide sir



Haha thanks bro,
Hoping to get this thread up again so member can submit their pics  

Its the best motivation


----------



## ken Sass

Cashout said:


> Just to add to the collection, here is the Cashout Rear Lat Spread...


fuck cash, you look like rocky the flying squirrel in a good way


----------



## Cashout

ken said:


> fuck cash, you look like rocky the flying squirrel in a good way



Okay I've been called a lot of things in my life but that is even a new one for me! Too funny! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## AndroSport

ken said:


> fuck cash, you look like rocky the flying squirrel in a good way



Nice one, Ken... lol


----------



## LeanHerm

Manny you sir are a big fuck too. Damn I'm jealous  I was blessed with humor and a charming personality. Not good bb muscles. Lol


----------



## regular

PillarofBalance said:


>


----------



## AndroSport

regular said:


>



Nice fingernails...? Trim up bro


----------



## SystM

BigHerm said:


> Manny you sir are a big fuck too. Damn I'm jealous  I was blessed with humor and a charming personality. Not good bb muscles. Lol



Thanks Herm
I'm incredibly funny and slightly good looking


----------



## ken Sass

Manny1656 said:


> Thanks Herm
> I'm incredibly funny and slightly good looking


and modest


----------



## SystM

ken said:


> and modest


LOL thank you kind sir


----------



## 63Vette

Looking Great Manny! Some people are just genetically predisposed to bodybuild and you my friend are off to an amazing start! Your hard work is showing up my young brother!

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Big Worm

Well since cash and manny ruined this for everyone else, we need to start a hairy ass spread post. These hairless bodybuilders can't fuck that up for us.


----------



## 63Vette

AndroSport said:


> Nice fingernails...? Trim up bro



Duuuuude..... those aren't reg's fingernails... I have seen his fingernails... they are longer than that and curl.....

Assumptions, assumptions....

Vette


----------



## regular

AndroSport said:


> Nice fingernails...? Trim up bro





63Vette said:


> Duuuuude..... those aren't reg's fingernails... I have seen his fingernails... they are longer than that and curl.....
> 
> Assumptions, assumptions....
> 
> Vette



Actual photo of my fingernails this morning:






Pretend you're not jealous.


----------



## mattyice

Last season nearing the end of a 22 week cycle...


----------



## Jada

Lookin good Matty from the back :-? ) lookin good bro great job, what cycle u were on if I can ask


----------



## mattyice

Jada said:


> Lookin good Matty from the back :-? ) lookin good bro great job, what cycle u were on if I can ask



meh... test+tren+mast+eq+winstrol+deca


----------



## LeanHerm

I do not know how to pose.  Lol


----------



## HydroEJP88

Don't beat yourself up, I can't get that pose right either lol


----------



## ToolSteel

All this time and you still haven't got it??


----------



## LeanHerm

I don't pose I lift


----------



## ken Sass

lvt looks huge, pob looks lean, herm looks gay


----------



## ToolSteel

I'm fat. But they're there. Used to be drastically uneven because I shot competitive archery for years. Finally getting leveled out.


----------



## MindlessWork

ToolSteel said:


> I'm fat. But they're there. Used to be drastically uneven because I shot competitive archery for years. Finally getting leveled out.



Nice job getting on the level TS...time to get it to the next level!


----------



## MindlessWork

LeanHerm said:


> I don't pose I lift



Like lifting 12 oz aluminum weights?

(I tease I tease)


----------



## ECKSRATED

Says the guy posing in his avi





LeanHerm said:


> I don't pose I lift


----------



## PillarofBalance

Updated:

Clearly I have no idea how to post compared to my bb friend bullmuscle from TID... I flattened out my traps but I'm still wide as ****


----------



## Magical

Wider than all outside. Looking big POB


----------



## MindlessWork

Great work there PoB...you surely have gotten it made. Respect.


----------



## ToolSteel

Yup. You're definitely not black.


----------



## PillarofBalance

ToolSteel said:


> Yup. You're definitely not black.



Or a god damn ginger!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance

ToolSteel said:


> I'm fat. But they're there. Used to be drastically uneven because I shot competitive archery for years. Finally getting leveled out.



If you weren't tilting your head forward we would have a better picture of your thickness... width is good and you have low lat insertions. Drop the fat and start pounding the deads good mornings and rows and you will have a killer back.


----------



## Greenebean

Hard to beat weighted pull ups under constant tension to add massive width


----------



## thqmas

Greenebean said:


> Hard to beat weighted pull ups under constant tension to add massive width



Deadlifts will beat it every day of the week bro.


----------



## John Ziegler

[/IMG]


----------



## ECKSRATED

Heavy old school t bar rows made my back the thickest and widest.


----------



## mickems

View attachment 2139
View attachment 2140
View attachment 2141




From the front my lats look a bit smaller. My lats are thick but not so flat. Probably my genetics. They look just like my moms'.


----------



## ToolSteel

Your mom's a beast


----------



## mickems

ToolSteel said:


> Your mom's a beast



It's the German genes. Builds big women.


----------



## John Ziegler

mickems said:


> It's the German genes. Builds big women.



Zeig Heil 






[/IMG]


----------

